# Travel in Europe 2022



## landie50 (May 18, 2022)

Hi
We are planning to travel through France, Belgium, Germany, Switzerland, Austria, Solvenia  in July.
checking the driving and what to bring on RAC website. They mention don’t take fresh meat and dairy products. They also say you need some paperwork for fresh fruit.
is this the case?
We are not planning any city driving but should we buy a clean air certification for France, Germany 
Any other tips?

Thanks


----------



## witzend (May 18, 2022)

landie50 said:


> Hi
> We are planning to travel through France, Belgium, Germany, Switzerland, Austria, Solvenia  in July.
> checking the driving and what to bring on RAC website. They mention don’t take fresh meat and dairy products. They also say you need some paperwork for fresh fruit.
> is this the case?
> We are not planning any city driving but should we buy a clean air certification for France, Germany


Its not just Germany & France that operate Clean Air Zones which extend outside city limits other countries you mention also have them France and Germany are best obtained from their own Government sites around 6€ each avoid the get it for You sites , For Switzerland maybe also Austria you'll  need a pass to drive on their roads, Can't say about the dairy products and meat other than I've not heard of anyone having theirs's confiscated








						Green-Zones – Apps on Google Play
					

Environmental zones, traffic restrictions, environmental badges in Europe




					play.google.com


----------



## jagmanx (May 18, 2022)

In Austria the pass (vignette) is only needed for motorways. So it can be avoided. It is not expensive so probably best to play safe.
The meat and milk rule only applies when entering the EU from UK so1 you might "wing it" as suggested.
The Swiss pass was 30 euros and cannot be avoided as 
1 it is bought at the border
2 may major roads turn into motorways

As an aside yes Switzerland and campsites are costly but "wilding" is ok so a 50/50 approach is good.
Surprisingly we had to pay cash for campsites and tyre repair !
Take out a loan for cable cars or mountain railways


----------



## GMJ (May 19, 2022)

In Austria its a vignette for 3500kg but a Go-Box for heavier vehicles. We travel down through Austria to Italy and do not get either as we find the B roads a nicer drive anyway. Switzerland did more than 1 option: a vignette for 3500kg vehicle and a 10 day pass for larger ones from memory. We got the 10 day jobbie when we last went.

Re Food - no meat or dairy but AFAIK no one is reporting being stopped and checked at the border. We are on our second trip at the mo and haven't been checked for food on either occasion. Do ya feel lucky?

The clean air certificates are relatively cheap so may be worth getting. You can apply whilst in the UK. Once on they are for the life of the vehicle (well my France and German ones are anyway). Just beware of the websites you order from as they should cost around 5€ each but some agent websites charge much more than that. You can apply using the official website easily enough.


----------



## Nabsim (May 19, 2022)

jagmanx said:


> In Austria the pass (vignette) is only needed for motorways. So it can be avoided. It is not expensive so probably best to play safe.
> The meat and milk rule only applies when entering the EU from UK so1 you might "wing it" as suggested.
> The Swiss pass was 30 euros and cannot be avoided as
> 1 it is bought at the border
> ...


May have been good I took the mountain train up the Jungfrau back in 1967 then


----------



## TJBi (May 19, 2022)

GMJ said:


> <snip>
> 
> The clean air certificates are relatively cheap so may be worth getting. <snip> Once on they are for the life of the vehicle (well my France and German ones are anyway). <snip>


Life of the vehicle or life of the windscreen if shorter (if you obey the instructions and affix to the windscreen).


----------



## groyne (May 19, 2022)

Nabsim said:


> May have been good I took the mountain train up the Jungfrau back in 1967 then


We're still paying for our trip up, and that was 5 years ago.  
if you're planning to do a few rail journeys in Switzerland, it may be worth looking at getting a Eurorail pass. (It'll even save you money on the Jungfrau).


----------



## landie50 (May 19, 2022)

Thanks very much.


----------



## GMJ (May 19, 2022)

If you are after a Tag for use on the French motorways then drop me a PM and we can both get 4€ off a Bip&Go tag...






						Your Liber-t electronic toll payment subscription | Bip&Go
					

Bip&Go electronic toll payment: your Liber-t pass delivered anywhere in France in 48 hrs when you subscribe online to our plans




					www.bipandgo.com
				




We use ours whenever we have to on toll roads in France as sometimes it just doesn't make sense to avoid them, for example, we had one day this week which would have added 3 hours to the days driving had we avoided all the tolls.


----------



## jagmanx (May 19, 2022)

Nabsim said:


> May have been good I took the mountain train up the Jungfrau back in 1967 then


Yes, but you get a better view from the opposite side
The Shilthorn. Either 2 x cable car or cog railway then a flat railway then cable car.
Check the weather !!!


----------



## alcam (May 19, 2022)

GMJ said:


> If you are after a Tag for use on the French motorways then drop me a PM and we can both get 4€ off a Bip&Go tag...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I used to be dogmatic about not using toll roads 
 They can often save time and money


----------



## Colinc (May 19, 2022)

To answer your questions

1. Dont take fruit, veg, meat or dairy onto the eu. Visit a hypermarket when you arrive and stock up.  Easy and part of the fun. But never been checked so far ……

2. If you arent going to cities then you probably dont need clean air passes.  Check the maps for each county to be sure.  They are cheap and easy to get if you do so well before you leave. 

As regards other tips: get the Aires books for each county. Or use WEBSITE BLOCKED BY ADMIN app.  Also French Passion (their version of Britstops)

It is a big subject so maybe a few specific questions would be best?

Good luck on your trip.


----------



## Colinc (May 19, 2022)

Not sure why that app name blocked?


----------



## witzend (May 19, 2022)

Camper Contact not the one I thought then.
But the POI,s available here ate good and several not mentioned else where


----------



## REC (May 19, 2022)

Check your internet access, if you use it. Roaming charges can rack up if you are with one of the companies which charge now. 
POI app is great. 
Make sure satnav has Europe maps loaded...I updated our Garmin and lost the maps previously loaded. Did not find out till in France. Could have had Finland and not France! Maps were very useful in this situation
We weren't checked for food at border
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Colinc (May 19, 2022)

witzend said:


> Camper Contact not the one I thought then.
> But the POI,s available here ate good and several not mentioned else where


 i suggested park for night - pretty handy in Europe.


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 19, 2022)

GMJ said:


> If you are after a Tag for use on the French motorways then drop me a PM and we can both get 4€ off a Bip&Go tag...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link you sent us to get a tag 

In all the years we've been going into Johnny Foreigner land the wife has taken her life in her hands leaning out if the window to pay the tolls  

Not any more, she now has a life of leisure sat in the passenger seat with nothing to do except enjoy the scenary


----------



## landie50 (May 19, 2022)

Thanks everyone for the information and advice. We will get sorted on this asap


----------



## barge1914 (May 19, 2022)

jagmanx said:


> In Austria the pass (vignette) is only needed for motorways. So it can be avoided. It is not expensive so probably best to play safe.
> The meat and milk rule only applies when entering the EU from UK so1 you might "wing it" as suggested.
> The Swiss pass was 30 euros and cannot be avoided as
> 1 it is bought at the border
> ...


Wilding is slightly ok in some cantons, others are very anti and police will move you on.


----------



## barge1914 (May 19, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> Thanks for the link you sent us to get a tag
> 
> In all the years we've been going into Johnny Foreigner land the wife has taken her life in her hands leaning out if the window to pay the tolls
> 
> Not any more, she now has a life of leisure sat in the passenger seat with nothing to do except enjoy the scenary


Make sure you get tag online and sent to your home whilst still in uk. Once over the channel we found it is nigh impossible to pay for it even if you go to agent.


----------



## GMJ (May 20, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> Thanks for the link you sent us to get a tag
> 
> In all the years we've been going into Johnny Foreigner land the wife has taken her life in her hands leaning out if the window to pay the tolls
> 
> Not any more, she now has a life of leisure sat in the passenger seat with nothing to do except enjoy the scenary


Nice one.

Its a great help for Mrs GMJ too as she struggled to lean out and take tickets/pay etc.


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 20, 2022)

barge1914 said:


> Make sure you get tag online and sent to your home whilst still in uk. Once over the channel we found it is nigh impossible to pay for it even if you go to agent.


It was bought back home and only cost 16€ with the 4€ discount through GMJ and was delivered from France in 7 days no problem


----------



## TJBi (May 20, 2022)

Colinc said:


> To answer your questions
> 
> 1. Dont take fruit, veg, meat or dairy onto the eu. Visit a hypermarket when you arrive and stock up.  Easy and part of the fun. But never been checked so far ……
> 
> ...


It is my understanding in respect of France that not only are there specific low-emission zones and other areas where specified measures may be adopted as required, but also that any préfet may impose measures when warranted by air quality issues; it therefore seems prudent to obtain the Crit'Air sticker (from the official website: https://www.certificat-air.gouv.fr/certificat/demande/ext/vehicules ).


----------



## Brockley (May 20, 2022)

As far as meat and dairy produce goes, it’s the point of entry that counts, we went in through Rotterdam on 22nd March, they only wanted passports, ignored the Covid paperwork, then still a requirement. No questions or checks (not that we had anything onboard we shouldn’t have).

We left the Schengen six days ago after 14 different border crossings and were only asked for passports at manned borders. No Covid passes, questions or searches on any border.

I don’t see how any restrictions can be applied to movement of meat or dairy produce once in Europe.


----------



## GMJ (May 20, 2022)

I concur. It's entering the EU that matters not what you do when inside as any stuff bought inside would be considered 'safe'.


----------



## RoaminRog (May 20, 2022)

Travelled Folkestone to Calais early March with ‘fridge and freezer jam packed full of meat and dairy. No problems at all!


----------



## barge1914 (May 20, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> It was bought back home and only cost 16€ with the 4€ discount through GMJ and was delivered from France in 7 days no problem


Problem we had buying online was they give only one box for the IBAN. If you have a non international bank such as Nationwide which deals via an intermediary you also need to give BIC code of the intermediate bank to set up a foreign direct debit. We couldn’t achieve that either on line or on the telephone…or as suggested even by going to a SANEF agency in France. You ‘ave to do that online from ‘ome Monsieur…there’s a hole in my bucket…pardon monsieur?


----------



## Colinc (May 21, 2022)

TJBi said:


> It is my understanding in respect of France that not only are there specific low-emission zones and other areas where specified measures may be adopted as required, but also that any préfet may impose measures when warranted by air quality issues; it therefore seems prudent to obtain the Crit'Air sticker (from the official website: https://www.certificat-air.gouv.fr/certificat/demande/ext/vehicules ).


Quite agree … just that at the moment it isn’t really needed in France unless going to a few cities.   So personally I haven’t got one yet … despite touring France earlier this year.  Mind you I will send for one at some point soon.

You also need a different certificate for Germany.   So if collecting them in advance you need to send for one of those too.   And Belgium, Italy, Spain, etc.   All are introducing their own schemes.

See https://www.eurocampings.co.uk/blog/listing/environmental-stickers-new-rules-per-country-2022/


----------



## Colinc (May 21, 2022)

RoaminRog said:


> Travelled Folkestone to Calais early March with ‘fridge and freezer jam packed full of meat and dairy. No problems at all!


I haven’t been checked yet either.  But just because they aren’t checking much now doesn’t mean they won’t suddenly do so.   So why risk it?

And to me, shopping for new things is part of the fun of going abroad.


----------



## GMJ (May 21, 2022)

Colinc said:


> I haven’t been checked yet either.  But just because they aren’t checking much now doesn’t mean they won’t suddenly do so.   So why risk it?
> 
> *And to me, shopping for new things is part of the fun of going abroad.*



I don't think any of us would argue with that however it perhaps it isn't the first thing we want to do when getting off the train or ferry. It's good to have some milk on board for tea/coffee and perhaps that night's meal. Some folks want to munch the miles if they are on tighter schedules and stopping for an hour to shop wouldn't immediately fit in with that.

For our long trips abroad (month/2 month+) we take 7 frozen batch home cooked meals; 4 frozen pizza dough balls; and a goodly amount of fresh in the fridge. For us, whilst away it is nice to shop and buy fresh produce but also nice to have a home cooked meal once a week without having to cook from scratch or go to a restaurant.


----------



## Colinc (May 21, 2022)

GMJ said:


> stopping for an hour to shop wouldn't immediately fit in with that..


Nothing like the delay if they did stop you .


----------



## GMJ (May 21, 2022)

Fair point Colin but worth the risk imho. Until we get reports coming through of issues I'll still be doing it.

I'll need to find places around the MH to secrete emergency tins of corned beef then though


----------



## Colinc (May 21, 2022)

If in a hurry - there is a Total garage on the left just as you leave Eurotunnel in France - sells milk and various bits.  Also the service stations on the Autoroute too.  No corned beef though .


----------



## witzend (May 21, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Fair point Colin but worth the risk imho. Until we get reports coming through of issues I'll still be doing it.
> 
> I'll need to find places around the MH to secrete emergency tins of corned beef then though


I don't know if this still applies but when it was big business smuggling Tobacco from Belgium if they found you had excess they confiscated it but if you had it hidden in the car like inside the door panels they confiscated the car


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 21, 2022)

Our fridge / freezer is packed solid along with many cupboards with our favourite goodies when we go abroad which means when leaving Calais we can crack on to our first ovetnight stop.
Decided to take the chance this time and we are glad we did, no checks no nothing.
When going back we'll do the same, stock up with our French favourites to take home.
Also some wine for the wife, no beer as i'm now tee-total and neither of us smoke.


----------



## GMJ (May 22, 2022)

The UK are a lot less fussy regarding bringing foodstuffs in I think. I'm sure that there are rules but nothing too onerous. Where the rules are tighter is on booze etc as if you are found to exceed the limits then you have to pay duty on ALL the booze...and not just the stuff which is over the limit.

We normally bring back around a dozen bottle of gin from Spain (where it is 5€) a bottle but are now limited to 8 (4 each) under the duty free rules.


----------

